# Field bows....brace height?



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

Brace height is over rated when comparing those two bows. You kind of can just ignore the short bh IMO on the UE. That number is what it is just because of how the spiral cam is designed. If you put cam 1/2s on it it jumps up a 1/2". 

Having owned both bows I shot them both about the same. Actually shot tighter groups with the UE but the PE was one of my favorite bows of all time. 

But I did put it aside to shoot a Katera XL which has a 7" bh. My avg is higher with the shorter bow and my PB is a good bit higher as well. If and when I get a new rig it will be a CE with 2000s and spirals, which is basically a UE. 

I wouldn't worry about the bh and I wouldn't go with the PE over the UE simply because it has more bh. But like i said I do like the PE more then the UE. But that's me. You really can't go wrong with either. The last PE I had I only bought it because I found a PE at a good price before I found exactly what I wanted in a UE. I went on a search and said I would buy the 1st one I found that fit and was the right price. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks Kade. I didn't think it would really make a difference. I better nab the UE while I still can. 

It makes sense that the brace height would not matter seeing as how it does not come into play until the arrow is gone.......


Anyone else shot/shoot either one or a CE?


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

I've got two UEs. One with 2000 limbs and the other with 3000 limbs, both with Spirals. It's a shooter. I personally prefer the 3000 bow over the 2000 bow but my PB was with my 2000 bow. You can't go wrong with the UE. It's a great bow and will pound the middle if you put it there.


----------



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks Spoon. I would go with 3000's but I'd like to keep ATA under 38" so it's not too different from my other bows (35" and soon-to-be 36"...)

I guess I can always swap limbs later if I wanna change.....


----------



## JMJ (Jul 17, 2008)

The Contender/Elite is the current encarnation of the UE/PE.
It's a shooter.


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

For the same balance feel, the PE will require a little more stabilizer tip weight or less back bar weight, whichever way you look at it. The PE will be 1fps per 1/8" BH difference slower than the UE. Otherwise, there is no difference between my UE2000SX and PE2000SX.


----------



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

FS560 said:


> For the same balance feel, the PE will require a little more stabilizer tip weight or less back bar weight, whichever way you look at it. The PE will be 1fps per 1/8" BH difference slower than the UE. Otherwise, there is no difference between my UE2000SX and PE2000SX.


When I was playing with my UE and a friends PE I found I needed more weight on the UE. Its just down to the archer for stabilizer feel.


----------



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks guys.


----------



## edgerat (Dec 14, 2011)

Take it for what it is worth(not much) but, 28/50, I would go with the shorter brace height to get as much speed as you can. You will need it on the long shots to get from having contact between arrow and scope.


----------



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

At 28/50 you would need about a 400 gr arrow to worry about hitting the scope!


----------



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

x-hunta said:


> At 28/50 you would need about a 400 gr arrow to worry about hitting the scope!


yeh, at least 400gr. I shot 398gr arrow @ 28/50 on a different (244fps slow) bow for a long time and at 60 yards scope was a good 2.5" from the arrow.....


----------



## edgerat (Dec 14, 2011)

How about 101yds?


----------



## Robert43 (Aug 2, 2004)

I shoot 3D & Field with a 2006 Hoyt UE with XT2000 limbs 28" sprials & love it I shoot a PE & I would give up my UE


----------



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

edgerat said:


> How about 101yds?


Never heard of 101yd field round...... But seriously, if I have problems I'll find out....


----------

